# Legal minimum chimney height



## shaking (8 Oct 2011)

My neighbour has recently installed a new heating system and has an aluminium chimney on the side of her house. Is there a legal minimum height requirement for these? I'm asking as whenever her heat is turned on our utility room stinks of smoke and we can smell smoke in other parts of the house. I also won't be able to open the window in the downstairs bathroom as the smoke will fill it. Putting the washing on the line will also be a no go.


----------



## onq (8 Oct 2011)

Check whether it complies with the Requirements of TGD Part J Heat Producing Appliances

Diagram 1, Pararagraph 2.4 P. 6 may apply.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                    as a defence or support - in and of      itself  -         should       legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                    Real Life with rights to inspect and     issue         reports    on     the         matter at hand.


----------



## shaking (8 Oct 2011)

Thanks for that, it doesn't comply.


----------



## onq (8 Oct 2011)

You're very welcome, _shaking_.

Just remember that some flues don't need to be that height - think of the balanced flues for boilers and gas fires that you see on the sides of houses.
I think that may be because they are "smokeless" but they're not fumeless, they still burn carbon in air.

What you describe sounds like and oil burning appliance that's creating smoke.
I think that does need to have a proper flue to a good height.

Perhaps talk to either a supplier of such devices.
Or your local Building Control Officer.

You might need him 


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                     as a defence or support - in and of       itself  -         should       legal        action    be       taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                     Real Life with rights to inspect and      issue         reports    on     the         matter at hand.


----------

